
Show HN: Band Blocks, visual music programming - marianoguerra
http://marianoguerra.github.io/band-blocks
======
kruhft
Tried to make a simple looping note, pressed play and it hung my tab with an
'unresponsive script'. Nice concept UI, but couldn't make any sound.

The idea of the 'puzzle pieces' to show where to slot in components is very
interesting though. Maybe, although my pieces stuck together properly, it was
syntactically invalid? I would think that with the design such a system would
prevent invalid programs from ever happening; quite an achievement IMHO.

Now if only I could get it to make some sound...

~~~
kruhft
Ah, it's made with something called Blocky from Google. Very interesting
interface paridigm. Thanks for doing something with it as an example.

